# Some jingles for Penny please?



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I think she's basically okay but she got up slow and seemed reluctant to walk much. Also didn't want to raise her head. That's unusual because she normally is a look you in the eye kind of girl.

I gave her a lameness exam and didn't find anything really outstanding. A little reluctance to stand when I lifted her left hind leg. She ate normally, went outside to potty, was able to do the steps and squat.

I'm hoping she's a little sore from her squirrel chasing yesterday. She did a lot of flying out the door and charging around corners and up the hill. We have either ice under snow or crusty snow.

I was already planning to leave her home from the barn this morning. Darling Daughter has a bad cold so I'm going early to feed. I think it's too cold for Penny to come out with me.

So if you could spare some good thoughts and send some of the amazing GRF vibes our way, it would be very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I hope it is just too much squirrel chasing. I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.
Give Penny HUGS & KISSES from NJ..........


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping Penny in our thoughts and prayers. Hope she is feeling better after resting. Give her a big hug from us!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending good thoughts for Penny, hopefully it was just the squirrel chasing!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Warm thoughts for Penny. Hope it was just a case of over doing.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hoping Penny is back to her self soon. I'm guessing maybe the squirrel chasing too.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hopefully she just overdid it yesterday from squirrel chasing and will feel better tomorrow.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts for Penny that she is her old self after some rest.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you all so much. She is feeling a little bit better. I found some left over nsaids from when the vet wanted me to use them to diagnose joint problems. I didn't use them then because I thought it was too harsh. I gave her one about an hour ago figuring if she got 'better' then that pretty much confirmed a pain issue rather than something more serious.

She's eating, drinking, piddle and poo and wanted to go to the barn with me so I really think she's just not as young as she thought she was. And maybe Dad should cool it when siccing her on the squirrels when I'm not home. :doh:


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Nothing but love and good thoughts for Sweet Penny... ((( Hugs )))


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Good thoughts for Penny...I hope she is feeling better.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Here they come ...XXXOOO:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::crossfing


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> Thank you all so much. She is feeling a little bit better...<snip>
> She's eating, drinking, piddle and poo and wanted to go to the barn with me ...


Great news that Penny is feeling better! NSAIDS can be magic.:banana:
Obviously, your girl loves a good squirrel chase! YAY for her!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope Penny is feeling much better this morning! 

Those squirrels are irritating little creatures. This winter we have two, a front yard squirrel in our big oak, and a back yard squirrel in our cedar elm. On warm days I can open the front door to allow Toby full view of his tormentor from behind a locked storm door. On cold days the back yard squirrel gets more attention from Toby because he uses his dog doors to go discuss things with it. The squirrel will chatter and Toby responds. I think the squirrels do it on purpose!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny is doing much better today. She started to perk up last night. I was able to coax her into a game of Bite the Duck...and my fingers and toes!

This morning she went outside and I saw her gallop off to the front yard.

Our squirrels are getting into the bird seed we have on the patio. We have 3 pans of seed on the patio wall and a bird feeder in a tree right by the wall. The squirrel LOVES the bird feeder because I put the expensive fruit and nut mix in that one. So the critters come within 20 feet of her patio door.

Penny's Dad had too much fun sending her after the squirrels. Yesterday I would open the patio door and give my best impression of a totally mad Rottie and they went flying. Penny hobbled up behind me...she was back up!

I'm still leaving her home from the barn though. It's just too cold and unnecessary.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Glad to hear Penny is doing better this morning. Lots of rest, medication and TLC is just what she needed! (((HUGS)))


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Glad to hear she is doing better.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy to hear Penny is feeling better this morning. 
Could you please give your DH the camera and have him take a picture of you looking like a mad rottie chasing squirrels.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

It's more of a sound effect than an action. I open the door and give a long, snarly rurrurururururururururur! But I'll try!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Glad to hear your Penny is feeling well.
Agree - some video of the rottie would be much appreciated! ;-)


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

So happy to hear Penny is feeling better. Hugs to you both !!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad to hear Penny is feeling better. Give her a big hug from us!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Healing thoughts heading Pennys direction.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you so much. Yes, she went to the barn for the first time this morning and what did she do? Run into DD's house as DD opened the door to let her dog out. That's where I found her when I finished: in the nice warm house. 

She's still a little off but getting around okay, up and down on beds and furniture and her attitude is not worried anymore. I take that from her meaning it still hurts a little but not too bad. If she's still off in a week, I'll take her in for an exam. She needs her butt cleaned out anyway. 

And she's back to chasing squirrels!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

They sure do like to worry us. Hope Penny is okay.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny*

Glad to hear that Penny is doing better!


----------

